# last show



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we got our very last show for the time being this saturday..

we have had some big changes over recent months and now we just cannot afford to show anymore

we have more changes to come before we can decide if its affordable to continue.... sad.. considering a recent report we had for one of our ped pet..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're having to give up  It is expensive though especially when you add in the cost of petrol. Hope things improve for you soon


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that and hope its just a temporary situation....but do think the cost of showing now is very expensive compared to a few years ago, entry fees, petrol etc.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we have only been showing for a couple of years.. but costs have gone up.. both entry fees and fuel costs.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

its such a shame to give up something that you enjoy. Is it pos to select just the odd couple of shows per year to go to?

Its something you can then look forward to and wont break the bank. Could you not car share with someone so that at least you split the fuel money?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

one of the issues we have now is lack of dog sitters.... our sons have moved out so we have 2 spare bedrooms.... thats the show cost gone, then council tax... thats the fuel, as we dont work now, we have had to go on benefits and as we live in council owned property.. these things have to be paid.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

are you coming to our show the RP&TPSCC?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

no.. sorry thats too far.. we are going to the abbysinian at plumley with 2 in ped pet.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww shame. tomorrow my last show too. Getting bored with it now.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

See you there, RC - you don't fancy stewarding do you? They are looking for one


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> See you there, RC - you don't fancy stewarding do you? They are looking for one


no thanks...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, sorry, they only told me this morning they were sorted


----------

